# urban legends rocken einfach



## Edgecrusher (21. November 2001)

http://www.urbanlegends.com

schauts euch mal an ;-)


----------



## UnIx (22. November 2001)

*hm*

naja, da ich nicht gut englisch kann, habe es erst 4 Jahre in der Schule, müsste mir mal ver sagen was das sein soll, dann rockt es bestimmt!
cya


----------



## Edgecrusher (22. November 2001)

ja, urban legends sind halt wörtlich übersetzt 'urbane legenden', d.h. sowas wie märchen die irgendwo rumgeistern, für echt gehalten werden usw.


----------

